# WRUW April 2014



## busmatt

It's the month my Birthday falls in so I'll go first:-d

Excuse the old pic's

The Omega Memomaster is the greatest watch I know, made in 1981 and still I never have to alter the date or time, it's the ultimate in Geek Chic and will always be the worlds first Programmable digital watch
















Matt


----------



## James A




----------



## MrTimex

Wearing one of my favorites. Can anyone find more info on it for me lol. I've found one other in existence.















Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## beeman101

Wow ! This is off to a good start. I might need to get a new vintage for Matt's new thread. But till then the one im enjoying this Omega Seamaster 1968 cos even now. Cheers Guys !


----------



## Tomcat1960

Got finally a new strap for this beauty:









Eternamatic 2002, ref. 170-T, cal. 12824

Now it looks complete. ;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey

It's also my Birthday month - just received this 1942 Longines 14k two-tone in the post - it has the Calibre 23M which I think was also used in Longines Military Watches, Scott










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Emre

1926 -31 era PW, Glycine's founder Eugene Meylan signed:


----------



## WatchFred




----------



## LoveSexAndDrugs

Russian Pobeda today - a present from my parents when I was a child.










Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy 1971









Zenith Defy 1970

As I'm in a "Defy" state of mind, I'm wearing both today b-)


----------



## Helioshiye

My Anthony 25 jewels automatic


----------



## andsan

Zenith El Primero



/Anders


----------



## busmatt

A new vintage for my dad,

1952 Omega 420cal, gold cap on stainless
































The obligatory wrist shot








Matt

OK April fool:-d


----------



## Sdasurrey

Ok it's a great 'Longines Vintage Watch in the Post' DAY ! Also received this in the post today - 14k solid gold Longines 1945 'tank watch' - redone dial, exploding numerals, plus original box/papers - invoiced to US agent (Wittnauer) according to Longines, Scott



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LOT

A little bit of this...plus a little bit of that (JLC Uniplan Calendar cal. 412 + Citizen Eco-Drive cal. 8700). Switched it up this afternoon for a change; nothing like a little variety! Please excuse my photography skills and sideways shot, almost looks as if my iPad camera was playing an April Fool's joke on me...:roll: P.S. Any thoughts on the new Perrin-Tiffany strap on the JLC? Cheers Everyone!

View attachment 1441508


----------



## MrTimex

My choice for the day...








Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

Back from the 23rd century:













































Tissot Seastar, cal. 2481

b-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## WatchFred




----------



## busmatt

The Postie has just been again:-!

What a fabbo strap
















guessed what it is yet?








It's a Regency from the 70's|>








Movement shot, any ideas?








Matt


----------



## Sdasurrey

For today - last 'new to me' watch received this week - 1929 Longines 14k white gold filled, ribbed and enamel inlay Art Deco - my Wife loved it so that's good ! S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

New from The Bay of 'E':






















































Zodiac Automatic SST 36000, cal. 86

Still in pretty good shape (except for the crystal) with an interesting case, and still on its original bracelet.

Unfortunately, the crystal is made of mineral glass - any ideas on how to get rid of the scratches?

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Marrick

Very, very nice! Congratulations.

Someone on ebay is selling polishing kits and has a Youtube link showing how they're used Watch Mineral Glass Crystal / Scratch Removal Glass Polishing Kit Small Kit | eBay

Not tried it myself though, and someone else may know more.


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith Defy ref A 3643, Zenith El Primero ref G582, and Zenith chronograph ref G171 (I'm only wearing the Defy though)


----------



## Zzyzx

I hope this vintage 1940s Longines. It's just acting up a bit (see my recently posted thread if you're curious, etc.)


----------



## WatchFred




----------



## thoth

1830's French Quarter Repeater


----------



## emoscambio




----------



## soviet

Beijing Shuangling(double rhomb), 1970's vintage with an in-house 17 jewels tongji movement.


----------



## wwarren




----------



## beeman101

WE deserve some more pics of this one :-!. Haven't seen this one before. Just got my first Breitling albeit modern day one


----------



## wwarren

beeman101 said:


> WE deserve some more pics of this one :-!. Haven't seen this one before. Just got my first Breitling albeit modern day one


Cool. I'll create a new thread later on today after work.


----------



## Sdasurrey

Wow - nice - more gold 'styling' than the other side of the rainbow ! S


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## primabaleron




----------



## JP71624




----------



## Ric Capucho

Evening change to the ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## Sdasurrey

In Surrey England, wearing today and doing a 12-hr accuracy check - a 1914 Elgin 'Trench' with Shrapnel Guard - the guard's not really helping with Greater London's recent smog....S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

Accuracy results from previous post - 100 year old completely 'refurbished' watch - 12 hour Watch Tracker Test today (1 day is a 'small statistical sample') - off by less than a second (predicted over 24 hours)....S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho

Strela 3017.

Ric


----------



## parrotandpitbull

There is a product called 'superfine cyrium oxide' for removing scratches and discoloration from glass ( like mineral deposits ). Which is why I bought a packet of it from an ebay dealer in England. It hasnt arrived yet..so no thing to report. I want to remove mineral deposits from a geometric Art Deco glass bowl. Im praying this is the answer.

This was intended to follow the question about removing scratches from a glass crystal on the 23rd century watch ..I dont know how it ended up here ...Help moderators!


----------



## parrotandpitbull

My beloved 25 J, Automatic Valgine. One of those little companies that started early in the 20th century and is still chugging away. Although ironically they make no watches anymore, under their own name. Production and organization, etc, for example Richard Mille.


----------



## RonD.

Just put the steel bracelet back on this. I had been wearing it on a black leather strap for a while:


----------



## anzac1957

Cortebert Sport handwinder from 1949....



















Cheers


----------



## primabaleron




----------



## Sdasurrey

I have no idea about this watch, Agon 15 Jewels, Swiss Made (transparent plastic watch body around the dial/movement) - just purchased on Portobello Road London, for not very much ...not sure if it's technically vintage....S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchFred

70s Saturday, Panda Sunday


----------



## beeman101

Very nice pair ! They almost look like cousins.



WatchFred said:


> 70s Saturday, Panda Sunday


----------



## Bidle

My old Vulcain. One of the first.


----------



## LoveSexAndDrugs

Rotary for Sunday


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## sempervivens

*Vintage Zenith El Primero "C" (1973)*


----------



## Ric Capucho

Evening change to the vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## abzack




----------



## James A

Ritex



Regards,


----------



## uhlster

My new to me 1946/7 "Uhrenfabrik Glashütte AG" (UFAG)


----------



## anzac1957

Another future vintage...

Orient World Heritage World Time LE....



















Cheers


----------



## Sdasurrey

Just grabbed this watch - Rone 'Sportsmans' Watch, Anti-Magnetic, 15 jewels - an obscure company from Bole Switzerland - I believe this is from the late 1940s but I found a similar watch as far back as 1933, sorry for the quick pic quality, S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

A future vintage for me as well today, or is it already a vintage as it's heart is an original UNITAS 6498 from the pre swatch days, anyway I've just given her a spring clean.
















She looks huge in this pic but it's just an optical illusiono|

Matt


----------



## arg0n

Starting the week off with this Sears Tradition.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Addictedtowatches

Wearing my new GUB Spezimatic Bison today.


----------



## beeman101

Ω Omega _f300_ "hummer" circa.1972"

Loving it absolutely !


----------



## Helioshiye

Today Rodania automatisC date, as i can't get THE movement, I guess it is powered with ETA 2836


----------



## pilotswatch

Very old chronograph


----------



## dimman

Omega about as old as I am.


----------



## Tomcat1960

Sorry, James, I burst into laughter when I read ...



James A said:


> Ritex


... because it reminded me of my wild youth b-)b-)b-):-d



Sdasurrey said:


> Just grabbed this watch - Rone 'Sportsmans' Watch, Anti-Magnetic, 15 jewels - an obscure company from Bole Switzerland - I believe this is from the late 1940s but I found a similar watch as far back as 1933, sorry for the quick pic quality, S


I think it is even older - the case- and hand shapes were widely used in the 1920s. Nice watch, anyway!

The reason why I kept to myself over the last few days is this watch ...










... whose designer apparently had just returned from Antoni Gaudí's Barcelona, Spain when he drew it ;-) It feels like being attached to my wrist, and it is downright obscenely precise for a watch even lacking most of its Indexes ;-) ... true to Zodiac's warranty of "at max one minute per month."

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## James A

Tomcat1960 said:


> Sorry, James, I burst into laughter when I read ...
> 
> ... because it reminded me of my wild youth b-)b-)b-):-d
> 
> That is so funny. I had no idea. Anyway decided to put it on again today... the watch that is!
> 
> Regards,


----------



## parrotandpitbull

Violet Luch 2209 Slim today..


----------



## anzac1957

West End watch today...




























Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960

Westend Watch Co ... certainly among the three most under-rated watch brands in the world |> Lovely Longines, Anzac ;-)

After almost a week with the Gaudí-Zodiac I elected a new, old companion for today:









Pierce Chronograph, cal. 130

Yes, you're right: cal. 130. This is much rarer than its younger, more sophisticated sister, the famous 134 which powers most Pierce chronographs. Its main difference is the minute register driven directly from the barrel (so running steadily, when engaged, rather than in minute jumps.) This is a watchmaker's nightmare, very complicated to adjust (other than the 134 which is, by all accounts, very well serviceable). Still, once well set, these beasts are deemed very robust - they even equipped the Italian national bicycle team in 1935 and 1936. All without shock protection b-)

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## scottjc

Rado Diastar 8


----------



## WatchFred




----------



## Paleotime

My 1932 Bulova President...21 jewels 6 adjustments...


----------



## Ric Capucho

My new bunds arrived, so evening change to the 1953 vintage Smiths De Luxe.

Ric


----------



## JP71624

Rarely wear, but, boy, do I like this watch...


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Emre

Got my first Gallet this month:


----------



## Tomcat1960

Nothing special today - just water-resistant:



























Bifora Chronographe Suisse, cal. Valjoux 7733

;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## jackruff

Emre said:


> Got my first Gallet this month:
> 
> View attachment 1451840


Nice looking Trench Emre...Love the superimposed lume burn in the shape of the hour hand between 10-11... Guess it sat around for a while in that position!?! Every mark tells a story!!! Nice case decoration too....


----------



## scottjc

Tiger eye Rado Diastar 515 today:


----------



## LoveSexAndDrugs

Roamer Premier from 50's - still waiting to be restored








Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emre

jackruff said:


> Nice looking Trench Emre...Love the superimposed lume burn in the shape of the hour hand between 10-11... Guess it sat around for a while in that position!?! Every mark tells a story!!! Nice case decoration too....


Thanks jackruff, will see how much the geiger will read the radium level and have it serviced also.Crown looks replaced though maybe will find something correct within time. For some reason those radium burns on dial appeals to me also


----------



## beeman101

Might not be special, but its definately interesting... yet again tom...:-!



Tomcat1960 said:


> Nothing special today - just water-resistant:
> 
> Bifora Chronographe Suisse, cal. Valjoux 7733
> 
> ;-)
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat


----------



## Dhillon

This is today's timepiece


----------



## Paleotime

Fresh off my bench...First day on the wrist...This is a Big watch for the 1930s...

1938 Lord Elgin Streamline 2817 running a 8/0s grade 531 - 21j movement.


----------



## Pedro Pereira

Hello 

This week calling out Cauny family,today with the chronograph...


----------



## abzack




----------



## anzac1957

Finishing the day with royalty...










Cheers


----------



## Ric Capucho

Timex GB Junior, from 1977. A nostalgic impulse buy 'cos I had one just like it when I was a wee lad.

Ric


----------



## anzac1957

Allaine auto..



















Cheers


----------



## busmatt

I'm wearing an early birthday pressie today








Omega SeaMaster 1022 cal
https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/early-birthday-gift-1012932.html#post7656011
Matt


----------



## jackruff

busmatt said:


> I'm wearing an early birthday pressie today
> 
> View attachment 1452991
> 
> Omega SeaMaster 1022 cal
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/early-birthday-gift-1012932.html#post7656011
> Matt


Nice vintage Omega but personally at this stage of life I can't do gold.... hopefully one day....but I can sure do that shirt....!! Nice Matt and congrats....


----------



## Henry Krinkle

All original 1970s scratchproof. This one goes a bit over the top with it's deeply ridged dial, faceted sapphire crystal, hour markers that echo the crystal shape and heavily sculpted champagne gold tungsten carbide case. Even the waffle pattern on the bracelet is unusual.


----------



## Tomcat1960

beeman101 said:


> Might not be special, but its definately interesting... yet again tom...:-!


Thanks a lot, beeman!

@ Henry Krinkle: wow - now that's what I call a Rado Diastar. Extraordinary! :-!

***​
For me it's the watch once worn by Ali, the Turkish grocer from Cologne, Germany:









Zodiac SST 36000 Automatic, cal. 86

For more on Ali and his watch follow this link.

;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## scottjc

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Henry Krinkle: wow - now that's what I call a Rado Diastar.


It's a Balboa, not a Diastar ?

Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## scottjc

Following Henry with another Balboa, this time a Breithorn:










Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Henry Krinkle

scottjc said:


> Following Henry with another Balboa, this time a Breithorn:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


I guess it's a Balboa kind of day.


----------



## pepescom

Longines ultronic from 1977









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## James A

Wyler today.



Regards,


----------



## parrotandpitbull

Chrome with Burgundy dial Luch 2209 slim....Wild boar strap. Tough and thin.


----------



## Guzza

Memosail 10 minute yacht timer










Sent from my LG-V500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Guzza: b-)b-)b-)|>

Today, a watch for serious work:









Precimax Aquamax Safety, cal. ETA 2782

Being a toolwatch doesn't _have_ to mean that it is ugly ;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Marrick

Russian today, for no particular reason:


----------



## busmatt

Marrick said:


> Russian today, for no particular reason:


I love that watch, I've got one myself it was the first watch I had and still keeps excellent time.

Matt


----------



## Sdasurrey

Hi, not vintage yet, but in Nice, France, I just picked up this really 'Nice' Eberhard, Champion Chronographe at Atelier d'Horlogerie Ancienne, S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## illumidata




----------



## anzac1957

Benrus this arvo...





































Cheers


----------



## Henry Krinkle

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Henry Krinkle: wow - now that's what I call a Rado Diastar. Extraordinary! :-!
> 
> ***​


Thanks Tomcat. For the Asian market Rado called their TC watches Balboas. Regardless, the Balboa Great seems to be one of the most thoroughly conceived of all Rados vintage scratchproof designs. They seem to have considered every aspect as a part of the whole for this watch.


----------



## Bidle

Today my Bifora Unima 120 Chronometer. Really like the movement and also lucky to find one with matching numbers. 

Bifora 120 chronometer 02 by Bidle, on Flickr

Bifora 120 chronometer 09 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Bidle: nice rarebird! Is there a story to this watch? 

For me it's









Mido Ocean Star Datometer, cal. 01157OCD/AS 1920

... on the left and Ali-the-grocer's watch on the right:









Zodiac SST 36000, cal. 86

b-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## JP71624

My trusty old '59:


----------



## Bidle

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Bidle: nice rarebird! Is there a story to this watch?


Thx! There is indeed, but almost every watch has a story. ;-)

Bifora was a relative big brand with several watches. They produced the 120 movement and had different grades. The highest grade was a chronometer, which is in mine. Probably only a 1000 were made. So it is quit a rare watch. Nowadays hard to find and even harder with matching numbers (case and movement). As a lot of cases were melted.
The movement it self is quit special as it is a robust. Everything is made very solid. Like you can see for example the regulation-neck is thick.

This was the short version. 

Here one more of the movement from another perspective:
Bifora 120 chronometer 08 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## James A

Repco Felsa 690 to start the working week.



Regards,


----------



## anzac1957

Rotary handwinders today..

Morning..










Afternoon..










Cheers


----------



## Bidle

Here a nice humming sound; Omega F300
I was lucky to find it complete with box, manual and papers.

Omega F300Hz 05 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## laikrodukas

Turbo hyper beautiful


sempervivens said:


> *Vintage Zenith El Primero "C" (1973)*


----------



## Tomcat1960

I can handle today's date without a calendar ;-):



























Pontiac ***, cal. Peseux 7040

As you all know :-d, Pontiac was a war chieftain with the Ottawas of the Great Lakes area, who led an Indian rebellion against the British. The rebellion cost the British a lot of blood and money before Pontiac surrendered to the British in autumn 1766. Three years later a totally drunk Pontiac was murdered by a British-paid hitman.

Why Bienne-based Suprecis S.A., of all brand names, chose the name of this sorry hero, remains a mystery to me. Maybe some sort of weird Swiss humour?

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## Sdasurrey

Travelling to somewhere in the '50s', relatively larger vintage chrono (Landeron 248 ?), post delivered today, I have to practice my Spanish to converse with this watch, but it's early days...(so says my Wife, who's from Lima, Peru), S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bidle

Made a view photo's today so am changing all the time. 

Now wearing this Bucherer Chronometer:

Bucherer Chronometer grey 07 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Helioshiye

Beautiful blue seiko


----------



## Tomcat1960

Helioshiye said:


> Beautiful blue seiko


Beautiful, indeed. They say 'each scar tells a story'  - what is your Kakume's? ;-)

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## scottjc

1960's Rado Diastar 2.
Haven't worn this for a while but feels good to have it back on my wrist.










Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Helioshiye

Tomcat1960 said:


> Beautiful, indeed. They say 'each scar tells a story'  - what is your Kakume's? ;-)
> 
> Best regards
> Tomcat


Story about this nice Seiko 6138-0030 Big Blue Kakume, I was lucky to have it in flee market during the weekend, actualy the watch was picking up by another person before me, he was shaking it and to verify the condition, and finally heard " the hands is not moving", and I was exciting to grasp it in hand( you know the moment what's my feeling ), I knew it is Seiko 6138, I push the chonograph button, and it return to zero, I push the minute button again, the hand is ticking, it's working Seiko Kakume and I paied very very low price for it .

This Seiko 6138-0030 Big Blue Kakume is in very nice condition, only few scrach on the Crystal with no orignial bracelet, and it's keeping the time.


----------



## anzac1957

Citizen Cosmotron this evening...










Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Helioshiye: yes, I know how you feel. I got a Cortébert with an upgraded AS 1250 bumper automatic in a similar fashion. The guy ahead of me stated "it's broken - don't you hear how everything's flying around inside?" Well, that was that b-)

For me, it's still Ali's watch today :-d:



















(Look how the dial alters its looks with different lighting.)

I'm wearing it for precision testing - until now no deviation. None.

Obviously, the watch's living up to its manufacturer's warranty claim: "Not more than a minute per month" ;-)

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## Dhillon

Yesterday's and today's watches

Must remember to get a new fitting strap for the Timex


----------



## Shane Kerr

Started the day with this old thing...







That's a 50s Fero pin lever cheapie that I used as a project watch restoring the case which had almost none of the original chrome plating left.

But then the postie brought me this...









A Rado World Travel.
I'm in love and never taking this off.


----------



## scottjc

I, too, have swapped due to a new arrival:










Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624




----------



## Paleotime

Here is one I haven't shared a wristy of yet - finished up the service a week or so ago.

Circa 1933 Elgin w/ a 15j 18/0 movement, and a two-tone dial...Added a vintage Hadley bracelet to finish it off...Now I just need the crystal - but it is being a little elusive.


----------



## JP71624

Paleotime said:


> Here is one I haven't shared a wristy of yet - finished up the service a week or so ago.
> 
> Circa 1933 Elgin w/ a 15j 18/0 movement, and a two-tone dial...Added a vintage Hadley bracelet to finish it off...Now I just need the crystal - but it is being a little elusive.
> 
> View attachment 1457752


Call or mail the old one into Esslinger and they'll fix you up, I'm sure.


----------



## Bidle

Today for me a nice clean vintage watch. A Zenith with bumper automatic 133.8 with still the original zenith buckle! 

Zenith automatic 133.8 01 by Bidle, on Flickr

Zenith automatic 133.8 05 by Bidle, on Flickr

Zenith automatic 133.8 07 by Bidle, on Flickr

Thx for watching and have a nice day!!


----------



## anzac1957

New arrival.. vintage Sterling handwinder..

It was DOA and that is how it was advertised.. The purists will cringe, but after removing from case and separating the dial and hands from the movement, I dipped the movement in lighter fluid for a quick clean and now it is running again.. so the next step is a proper service and a new crystal..


















AS1686 movement










Cheers


----------



## Tomcat1960

For me, too, something dressy today:













































Henri Sandoz & Fils, ref. 1761-Y 88, cal. FHF 96-4

In the 1960s Sandoz produced a line of fine watches - elegant steel cases took well-tuned FHF 96 movements and some of watch history's most beautiful dials. The design was complemented by elegant steel hands.

Unfortunately, many of these beauties ended in the hands of Mumbay Watch Botchers, Inc., who 'improved' their dials with colorful repaints.

This one here, however, shows its original dial - a wonderful clear brown, reminding me of a great, 15-year old Scotch. Slàinte mhath!

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Dhillon

Today's Piece, Buren with expandable bracelet.
Need to get this cleaned up


----------



## JP71624

'57 Timex on a dirt cheap strap that looks nicely vintage:



















I will continue to wear these just to spite the rest of the "jeweled world". :-d


----------



## scottjc

Still on today after a little clean up.










Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## MrTimex

Vintage Tissot...With a Longines deployment buckle??? (Found it as such)....














Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Bidle

Tomcat1960 said:


> For me, too, something dressy today:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Henri Sandoz & Fils, ref. 1761-Y 88, cal. FHF 96-4
> 
> In the 1960s Sandoz produced a line of fine watches - elegant steel cases took well-tuned FHF 96 movements and some of watch history's most beautiful dials. The design was complemented by elegant steel hands.
> 
> Unfortunately, many of these beauties ended in the hands of Mumbay Watch Botchers, Inc., who 'improved' their dials with colorful repaints.
> 
> This one here, however, shows its original dial - a wonderful clear brown, reminding me of a great, 15-year old Scotch. Slàinte mhath!
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat


What a wonderful dial!! Still a bit hard to see how the sunburn actually is located,... still really like it, maybe you have some more photo's of the dial.


----------



## James A

Felco feel good feeling today.



Regards,


----------



## Bidle

Today this Citizen with a nice looking movement.

Citizen Auto Dater 01 by Bidle, on Flickr

Citizen Auto Dater 06 by Bidle, on Flickr

Citizen Auto Dater 02 by Bidle, on Flickr

Have a nice day!


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Dhillon

Today's 'piece. Nisus Divers Watch with NATO strap.


----------



## redcow

Nice


----------



## JP71624




----------



## scottjc

Swapped to another new arrival this afternoon.
Azurite dial Rado Balboa V Aster









Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## uhlster

.


----------



## MrTimex

Rockin my Hummer today...








Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Roamer Searock today..










Cheers


----------



## LuxuryTime

Just got this 1958 Longines Silver Arrow


----------



## Sdasurrey

Friday morning, Rone 1940s, 'Sportsman' for a day...S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uhlster

1915 Omega


----------



## Dhillon

Today's special delivery by the postman.
Oris sub second dating from 50's. Will do some fact finding and get precise details later on.
Sorry in advance for the quality of the pics, a rush job...

1953 vintage gold plated oris 15 jewel swiss made mechanical hand wind watch with subsidiary second dial at 6 oclock position.


----------



## Helioshiye

Today's watch DOGMA


----------



## JP71624




----------



## Dhillon

JP71624 said:


>


that's one clean watch, the dial on that is superb. Liking that alot


----------



## JP71624

Dhillon said:


> that's one clean watch, the dial on that is superb. Liking that alot


Thanks a bunch!
I just picked it up; couldn't pass up a mystery dial, especially considering have never seen one from Benrus.
They said it was new old stock... Didn't come with the correct box, although the seller didn't know that, but judging by how hard it was to get the case back off and the overall condition... I'm thinking it might have been from an old store owner's estate like they said.

Jared


----------



## Tomcat1960

Dhillon said:


> Today's special delivery by the postman.
> Oris sub second dating from 50's. Will do some fact finding and get precise details later on.
> (...)


Very nice. Oris at that time were allowed to produce only pin-pallet watches - and so they did: the best pin-pallet watches ever even gained COSC certificates and, in 1956 a _bulletin de marche _from the Neuchâtel observatory.

So this is one most important piece of history - be proud of it!

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## WatchFred




----------



## Ric Capucho

Evening change to the 1953 vintage Smiths De Luxe.

Ric


----------



## Charon

My $20 18k yard sale Norexa :-d
ETA movement ( don't recall which )


----------



## Helioshiye

Evening change to DREFFA geneve


----------



## Bidle

Yesterday I had a newcomer!! A Lemania 105 with cal. 1275. Really like the looks and currently wearing it on a canvas strap. 

Lemania 105 cal.1275 ~1950 03 by Bidle, on Flickr

Lemania 105 cal.1275 ~1950 10 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Juder McDuder

my Nono just passed and I took a couple of his watches. Universal Geneve.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhillon

JP71624 said:


> Thanks a bunch!
> I just picked it up; couldn't pass up a mystery dial, especially considering have never seen one from Benrus.
> They said it was new old stock... Didn't come with the correct box, although the seller didn't know that, but judging by how hard it was to get the case back off and the overall condition... I'm thinking it might have been from an old store owner's estate like they said.
> 
> Jared


Jared
ebay UK had several Benrus watch boxes for sale last week, I'll keep an eye out for you if you want

Your watch, what year of manufacture? Model number. And that dial, wow so clean and crisp. 
Dhillon


----------



## Dhillon

Cheers for the info Tomcat, much appreciated my friend 

Will have my watchmaker open the back and take pics of movement etc in due course.
Dhillon


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1961 vintage Strela 3017.

Ric


----------



## anzac1957

Vintage IWC today....



















Cheers


----------



## bspargo

Sunny day in Sydney today, good day to be outside, with my 1969 Bulova Oceanographer Snorkel 666ft 







Ben.


----------



## WatchFred

well, I might have called it a rare bird, but we've learned in a recent thread there are nor rare watches or movements 

V179 Duograph


----------



## Dhillon

Today's 'piece. 
Seiko Auto 21J with Arabic,English date facility 
Has never missed a 'beat' and just goes on and on.....
In mint condition and the luminescent points just as they should be from day one, factory fresh


----------



## Sdasurrey

Lunch on Portobello Road on Saturday - just had a service and new Main Spring changed, 1921 Electa & Gallet, S

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JP71624

Dhillon said:


> Jared
> ebay UK had several Benrus watch boxes for sale last week, I'll keep an eye out for you if you want
> 
> Your watch, what year of manufacture? Model number. And that dial, wow so clean and crisp.
> Dhillon


Dhillon, that would be super!
It's a series 2155 model, 17j, manual wind. I think the BH25 movement (ETA 1080 family?) would date it to the late 60's...but I'm not sure if you can precisely date these Benrus watches beyond a date range. Hmm...

Jared


----------



## anzac1957

Cheers


----------



## Guzza

Pedre Monoscaphe









Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6030X using Tapatalk


----------



## Ric Capucho

Ca. 1969 vintage Stowa Landeron 248.

Ric


----------



## sempervivens

Vintage Zenith El Primero 18 K lost reference

















Happy Easter


----------



## scottjc

Diastar 1 on ostrich leather

















Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dhillon

Guzza said:


> Pedre Monoscaphe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6030X using Tapatalk


Can we get a better look at the dial Guzza


----------



## armian

Poljot 3133 1980's era.


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

1920s P.ORR & SONS - MADRAS & RANGOON


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

A number of people have kindly 'liked' the above P. ORR & SONS watch. - Thank you. I really love putting it on.
If you missed the original thread prior to wearing it, see here:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/surv...-timekeepers-madras-since-1849-a-1012413.html


----------



## Bidle

Today a Hamilton


Hamilton Geneve 6BB 06 by Bidle, on Flickr


----------



## Henry Krinkle




----------



## Guzza

Dhillon said:


> Can we get a better look at the dial Guzza


There is a better pic at the top of this thread.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/pedre-espa-case-981490.html


----------



## argilag




----------



## ddrake

My Wizard trench by Leon Levy & Frerers finally back from the shop....


----------



## andsan




----------



## parrotandpitbull

1960s faithful Titoni 17j. Love those lugs.


----------



## Ragnoti

Enviado desde mi GT-I9100 usando Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sdasurrey

A 1945 Longines 'Tank Day' - with a 'new-to-me' original Longines gold deployant clasp...



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

Too long since I wore this one:









Omega Seamaster Compressor, ref. 166.0042, cal. 565

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## JP71624




----------



## Dhillon

Today's offering, a Sector Expander 
This watch is tough and very resilient to knocks and scrapes


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Dhillon: is that really a _vintage_ watch? ?

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Dhillon

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ Dhillon: is that really a _vintage_ watch? ?
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat


To be honest, nope but I just felt it needed an outing (slipped it in under WRUW banner), I'm sure I've seen a few 'newer' watches amongst these pages.
If you need to delete the post, that fine.


----------



## Tomcat1960

No, no ... I was just surprised to see a Sector watch in the vintage section. You know that I'm pretty much into gaudy colors, too, don't you? ;-)

Regards
Tomcat

... who is going to showcase a 'classic-to-be' here tomorrow, too ... ;-)


----------



## scottjc

My first chronometer:










Sent from my Nokia Lumia 920 using Tapatalk


----------



## Second Time

This is todays evening wear, A "Titus" from the 1930's, possibly of Solvil et Titus ???


----------



## LoveSexAndDrugs

60's Certina for me today


----------



## MMMD

Happy Earth Day.


----------



## busmatt

Tomcat1960 said:


> Too long since I wore this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Omega Seamaster Compressor, ref. 166.0042, cal. 565
> 
> Best regards
> Tomcat


I want that watch soooooo bad

One very jealous Matt;-)


----------



## Marrick

GP Sea Hawk


----------



## anzac1957

Vintage Buren Grand Prix handwinder from 1940s/1950s this evening...










Cheers


----------



## WatchFred

Spider lugs Premier from 1947


----------



## jackruff

1967....


----------



## Dhillon

The postman cometh, today's delivery 
I'm very impressed with the clean lines of this

Oris ChronoStar, Cal.461. Never worn and in minty mint condition (the strap has a few dirt marks from storage which I'm sure over time will add to the character).
The strap is 'Pigskin' which is very tough (prefer a more supple leather), any ideas? Maybe a dark brown Hirsch strap?

I've posted a pic of the Oris stable, which over time will grow.....

This one's for TomCat :-! (hope this 'vintage' is ok by you).


----------



## Tomcat1960

Dhillon said:


> (...)This one's for TomCat :-! (hope this 'vintage' is ok by you).


Very, VERY much so, indeed! You know my soft spot for old Oris's - I neeeed to get one, too!

On this side of the channel :-d, the new entry to my wrist-alarm collection:


















Consul 'Alertic', cal. AS 1568

Nice watch with a surprisingly nice sound - not just the usual 'buzz', but more like a 'buzzing ring'. Somehow pleasing (if you're into wrist alarms at all ;-))

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith El Primero G5814 (1971)


----------



## Dhillon

anzac1957 said:


> Vintage Buren Grand Prix handwinder from 1940s/1950s this evening...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Liking the Buren, I have two myself and they appear to be a very underrated watch.


----------



## andsan




----------



## illumidata




----------



## Marrick

Tissot


----------



## Tomcat1960

I like this extraordinary watch:









Zodiac SST 36000, cal. 86

Is it because of its versatile dial? Or is it because it's running so precisely? Or is it because you've got really _something_ on your wrist?

Whatever it is, may it last!

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## JP71624

Working man's watch today...


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

1937 9kt Two Piece case non Oyster Rolex:





*Quite unique, movement is mounted onto bezel, this then sits tightly into case bottom:*


----------



## Tomcat1960

As promised ;-) the watch world edition of the _coelacanth_:



























Mido Ocean Star Commander Chronograph, ref. M8885.4.18.43, cal. Mido 1320 (ETA 7750)

Here's an older pic with its Vintage Cellphone companion _










The Ericsson r520m introduced Bluetooth to the mobile phone world and combined Triband-GSM, GPRS and many useful business accessories, on a magnesium alloy frame.

And a final wristshot, titled "Two living fossils ... alive and well":










:-d

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## anzac1957

ANZAC Day in New Zealand and Australia..

Anzac Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Wearing Dad's watch today..



















My grandson wore my Dad's medals on the right chest to the dawn parade as is the tradition in New Zealand and Australia..










Later in the day I put on my Accutron..










Cheers


----------



## Sdasurrey

Not as exciting as Anzac Day - CONGRATS to the Kiwis and Aussies ! Finally received this 1925 sterling silver Longines trench in the post today - calibre 13.34 - invoiced to the UK Agent Baume & Co, January 16, 1925. S

PS - I guess the Longines records didn't capture the 'time of day'!










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jackruff

anzac1957 said:


> ANZAC Day in New Zealand and Australia..
> 
> My grandson wore my Dad's medals on the right chest to the dawn parade as is the tradition in New Zealand and Australia..
> 
> Cheers


Tradition or trend.....? I wore my Grandfathers trench watch today but I can't do his medals...I get the reasons some do but for me... I wasn't there so didn't earn them so don't wear them...they are however displayed proudly at home....Thanks to all our servicemen past and present....


----------



## sempervivens

anzac1957 said:


> ANZAC Day in New Zealand and Australia..
> 
> Anzac Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Wearing Dad's watch today..
> 
> My grandson wore my Dad's medals on the right chest to the dawn parade as is the tradition in New Zealand and Australia..
> 
> Later in the day I put on my Accutron..


Interesting, in Italy 25 April is Liberation Day

I'll wear my Zenith Defy diver to the beach...








Zenith Defy diver (600 m) ref. A3646 (1969)


----------



## Emre

Tomcat1960 said:


> Here's an older pic with its Vintage Cellphone companion _
> 
> The Ericsson r520m introduced Bluetooth to the mobile phone world and combined Triband-GSM, GPRS and many useful business accessories, on a magnesium alloy frame.
> 
> :-d
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat


Andreas, I think we have some more common points, vintage aparats!!!









And greetings to the Anzac from the land of Canakkale/Gallipoli.May the souls rest in peace all who served their countries o7


----------



## Sdasurrey

'Two for one two-tone day' - early 50s Wittnauer gold fill came in the post as well, 'two-day' - purchases slowing to a halt, ergo the same for watches in the post....is that demand and supply ?!! S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## busmatt

Started the month with the MemoMaster so I'll end it with the MultiAlarm








https://www.watchuseek.com/f11/look-my-new-cousin-1019842.html

Matt


----------



## Bidle

Today starting with my newest watch, which arrived today. A nice find for a bargain!! A Bifora 120 Chronometer in steel. Was really lucky to find it and even got matching numbers. :-!

After it my Orange Doxa, to celebrate Kingsday in the Netherlands!! Every year it is a big orange party, so feel free to join! 


Bifora 120 Chronometer steel 04 by Bidle, on Flickr


Bifora 120 Chronometer steel 07 by Bidle, on Flickr

And the Doxa when I leave the house for the festivities:

Have a nice day!!!


----------



## Tomcat1960

That's your second Bifora Chronometer, right? Congrats - looks really like brand new.

(By the way, the Doxa is invisible, at least on Tapatalk.)




Regards,
Tomcat

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

Ok - it's my Birthday tomorrow, the 27th - so I splurged today on this Tiffany West End 'Lever' 18k watch (hallmarks 18k and Helvetia on both parts of the double inside case) - around 1920 roughly ?? HAPPY BIRTHDAY To anyone who has a Birthday - today or tomorrow ! S

EDIT - an hour later the crystal popped out so I reversed this transaction - hope it's not a 'bad luck' Birthday ! Good luck I got the £ back...



















Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anzac1957

Cyma NavyStar...










Cheers


----------



## parrotandpitbull

Cimier 1 J without its chrome leaving a nice patined brass case. 1940s?/50s? As good a timekeeper as many a 21 J watch I might have. Other pics wont load as they are a hair to big. But I will try later for the frontal nude.


----------



## andsan




----------



## Matty01

Mine is top left on snapper leather I produce for them


----------



## sempervivens

Zenith chronograph ref G173 cal 146 H (c. 1966)


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Emre: nice collections ;-) Those old mobiles make clear how fast everything's changing ...

@ sdasurrey: 'Tiffany' is the name of my cat ... one more reason to like your watch ;-)

@ parrotandpitbull: a lovely Cimier! And, yes, they're surprisingly accurate. Pin pallet doesn't have to mean it's running like a bag full of nuts...

Today, it's a rocker watch for me:









RADO Silver Horse, ref. 625-7914-4, cal. ETA 2789

Shame on me that I hid it from the world until now.

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## illumidata




----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Sdasurrey said:


> Ok - it's my Birthday tomorrow, the 27th - so I splurged today on this Tiffany West End 'Lever' 18k watch (hallmarks 18k and Helvetia on both parts of the double inside case) - around 1920 roughly ?? HAPPY BIRTHDAY To anyone who has a Birthday - today or tomorrow ! S
> 
> EDIT - an hour later the crystal popped out so I reversed this transaction - hope it's not a 'bad luck' Birthday ! Good luck I got the £ back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Happy Birthday mi Amigo.
That is a good watch.
Keep it, the crystal is an easy fix.

It is far better than your Gallet.

Sincerely
adam


----------



## Sdasurrey

Thanks Adam for the Birthday greetings - appreciate it - for the moment, I gave it back and got the money back. It seems like a fab watch but I'm not 100% convinced the lugs are original as I thought they should move in both directions. The double hallmarks seemed completely real but the movement was unmarked - I have a pic. I had a fleeting thought somehow because the gold case and the dial were so pristine it wasn't 'real'. I also have become a little frustrated by vintage crystals because last weekend after picking up the Electa and Gallet trench after full servicing it's crystal fell out - the third trench out of 5 with crystal problems. So with no one else around I knew to assess this watch I just went right back and reversed it. If you are convinced it's fine most likely I can get it back again next week and simply get the seller to deduct the crystal fix cost.


But everything together, plus you have been advising me to go a little slow for a while and the total cost I just got 'Cold Feet' for the moment. As I said the seller should have it next weekend again so if you are convinced or want me to put the movement pic up I'll try again !

Again, really appreciate the greetings and feedback ! Gracias !! Saludos ! Scott


Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HOROLOGIST007

Who is the seller?
PM me
But it looks good to me.

PS
Been there. Second hand falling off, crystal falling out, not as described.
.... I even had a seller forgot to put the watch in the packet! True
It vintage buying


----------



## Sdasurrey

Here's the movement...The seller is a 'part timer '...we can PM to continue - again appreciate the perspective/help ! S

PS - yes I'm learning 'by fire' ! Of course I started 'big' with the Omega Fiasco !

SORRY TO HIJACK WRUW...How About Happy Birthday again to MATT who started this month's thread as it's also his Birthday Month...










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bidle

Tomcat1960 said:


> That's your second Bifora Chronometer, right? Congrats - looks really like brand new.
> 
> (By the way, the Doxa is invisible, at least on Tapatalk.)
> 
> Regards,
> Tomcat
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it is, here some more info:
Another Bifora 120 Chronometer 

The Doxa is indeed not visible. It is a 1200T a modern model, so I left it out as this is the vintage WRUW. ;-)

BTW: like your Rado with a very nice dial. Also nice photo, almost looks like it doesn't have a glass in it.


----------



## anzac1957

My other Cyma NavyStar today...










Cheers


----------



## jackruff

On this beautiful autumn day a 1960's Wittnauer chronograph for me and a 1973 pink President for my Darling with what I believe is a very uncommon ( I won't say RARE!!!!!) matching pink dial....


----------



## busmatt

Put the BOR on the 59 SeaMaster 552cal for the summer, it catches the light beautifully:-!









Matt


----------



## Sdasurrey

jackruff said:


> On this beautiful autumn day a 1960's Wittnauer chronograph for me and a 1973 pink President for my Darling with what I believe is a very uncommon ( I won't say RARE!!!!!) matching pink dial....


Really like the chrono dial, it's blue catching the light ? Or black with the light reflection 'lightening ' it ?

Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

Switched watches again, to Have coffee with my 1933 Longines tonneau - and my Wife and my watch, and Wife ! S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

Bidle said:


> BTW: like your Rado with a very nice dial. Also nice photo, almost looks like it doesn't have a glass in it.


Thank you. iPhone 5s is doing most of my photography, see what I wrote on the subject here ;-)



busmatt said:


> Put the BOR on the 59 SeaMaster 552cal for the summer, it catches the light beautifully


It does, indeed. But isn't this a _Jubilee_, rather than a 'Beads-of-rice'? What's the difference between the two?

For me, no changes. Still the RADO from yesterday ;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## jackruff

Sdasurrey said:


> Really like the chrono dial, it's blue catching the light ? Or black with the light reflection 'lightening ' it ?
> 
> Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


Aged black matt dial plus reflection of sky and green of surrounding garden....


----------



## busmatt

Tomcat1960 said:


> Thank you. iPhone 5s is doing most of my photography, see what I wrote on the subject here ;-)
> 
> It does, indeed. But isn't this a _Jubilee_, rather than a 'Beads-of-rice'? What's the difference between the two?
> 
> For me, no changes. Still the RADO from yesterday ;-)
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat


As far as I know this style of bracelet on an Omega is known as a Beads of rice and is slightly different from the Jubilee style as used by Rolex et al.

The classic Jubilee








The Omega BOR








I stand to be corrected

Matt


----------



## jspollmann

Just in, Ebel Automatic from probably the 70's:


----------



## Tomcat1960

jspollmann said:


> Just in, Ebel Automatic from probably the 70's:


Woah - what a dial! What a watch!

Ab-so-lute-ly outstanding! |>

Congratulations for that one!

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Ric Capucho

Smiths De Luxe, 1953 vintage.

Ric


----------



## Ausman600

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

Another one of those most underrated Seiko-Chronographs:




































SEIKO Automatic Chronograph, ref. 7016-6001, cal. 7016A

Actually, this one has everything a watch needs to have in order to be taken seriously: a column-wheel chronograph with vertical clutch, 30-minute- and 12-hour register, day/date, a beautiful, blue sunburst dial in a nice, right-sized casing, and with shock- and water-protection well skilled for everyday's life. Definitely the qualities for an exit-watch ... were there not all those other tempting beauties :-d

Kind regards
Tomcat


----------



## Dhillon

Superb Seiko Tom, liking that a lot, dial is perfect, seen a similar watch last year with a porcelain white dial, looked amazing


----------



## Helioshiye

Today Helvetia with cal 800c


----------



## Ric Capucho

Not my watch, but one that a friend's grandfather left him some years ago. The watch hasn't been running in the last couple of decades, but my tame watchmender fixed it up beautifully. Couldn't resist slipping it on for a look see (shall hand it over to my mate tomorrow) and it's gorgeous. Shall add a vintage 1960s Zenith 2600 Automatic to my wish list.

Ric


----------



## abzack

My Master Mariner on a thick leather NATO.


----------



## James A

6139 Seiko Chronograph today.



Regards,


----------



## crazyfist

Baylor Spaceleader. Beautiful blue dial. Gold plated ETA 2798 in great condition. A little hiccup occurred when my watchmaker tried to open the caseback (I don't blame him, it's a really hard to open), a piece of the lume came off.  But it's still great looking. The case is like Roamer's. Which puzzles me because I thought Roamer patented this type of case.


----------



## parrotandpitbull

Helbros Invincible..The only watch I own that truly is Mid century Modern in Design. I once knew what its movement is but forgotten. Its pretty good though. Helbros can surprise you.


----------



## SilkeN

I've just shown this universal geneve by the women watches yesterday but It's a vintage too. The weather is still fine and it's still a working free day. I like to wear her again: 

Have a nice day too


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ crazyfist: Baylor Watch Co is listed as a brand of Benrus, registered in the US. I'm not sure the Roamer patents were ever global. Plus, the watch looks like it is from the 1970s - I think the Roamer patents were expired by that time.

@ parrotandpitbull: I needn't tell you that I like the second hand, must I?



Dhillon said:


> Superb Seiko Tom, liking that a lot, dial is perfect, seen a similar watch last year with a porcelain white dial, looked amazing


Thank you very much! I like it very much, indeed.

But, as I said, so many other tempting beauties ... So, today a watch of actually hidden beauty. Hint: count the surfaces cut into its steel case:























































No less than 13 visible ones, plus the back. Must have been quite some effort to cut all this from a block of steel.

It came 'NOS' ('with some storage traces') from the UK bay and, as so often, ran like a bag-of-nuts'n'bolts. Thanks to Gerd, my watch-making friend, its ETA 2789 is back to normal again:










And that's how it looks on the wrist:










By the way: 'Oriosa' was a brand of Ostersetzer & Cie, Vienna, Austria.

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Charon

A little rough around the edges...



... but it is a pretty 21 jewel 4 adjustment ETA 2370.


----------



## JP71624




----------



## Nokie

That is a great picture.


----------



## Marrick

Not such a good picture - Bifora 113:


----------



## LoveSexAndDrugs

Nivada


Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sdasurrey

Waiting in the Surrey fog at the train station - 1936 18k Longines Cushion....S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ Nokie: thank you very much!

For me it's full-size Seiko ;-):








































































SEIKO 'Bullhead' ref. 6138-0040, cal. 6138

Best regards
Tomcat


----------



## parrotandpitbull

Benrus 23 J ..Stainless. By the by ..I would love to hear any opinions as to date of this watch. 1950s? is what I figured.


----------



## Henry Krinkle

This little beauty arrived yesterday. Circa 1971 Longines Flagship with the in-house Calibre 847.3. It has a pseudo mineral dial, Longines signed crown, winged clasp and appears to be almost unworn.

P1011394a by hankblanc, on Flickr

IMAG0202 by hankblanc, on Flickr


----------



## Tomcat1960

@ parrotandpitbull: yes, Fifties is a good guess. That dial once used to be "quartered", right?

@ Henry Krinkle: wow. That dial is truly a jaws-dropper  Really outstanding! Reminds me of the mineral wall separating working space and living room in Mies van der Rohe's 'Villa Tugendhat' in Brno, Czech Republic. As I said - outstanding! Shame that one can award only one like per post ;-)

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## busmatt

Last day of April, as I said before, I started with the Memomaster so will finish with the Multialarm,









Matt

P.S. I've got something special lined up for the first day of May, Tomcat;-)


----------



## Sdasurrey

So this is the last day of this month long thread - now wearing a really great vintage watch I received in the post today - 1923 19k 'Invisible' Patek P Tonneau ! S










Sent from SDA's iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomcat1960

... and you bought it off the bay, right? Didn't realise that it was "Invisible" - you wanted to read "Invincible" :-d

Hopefully, you reserved the right to return, because what you got is all frankened ... including the inaudible movement ;-)

Never mind: no offense!

Regards
Tomcat


----------



## Serevro

Hamilton Thin-o-matic


----------



## abzack

Last day of this month...and probably first of the next. Zenith AutoSport


----------



## parrotandpitbull

Tomcat1960 said:


> @ parrotandpitbull: yes, Fifties is a good guess. That dial once used to be "quartered", right?
> 
> @ Henry Krinkle: wow. That dial is truly a jaws-dropper  Really outstanding! Reminds me of the mineral wall separating working space and living room in Mies van der Rohe's 'Villa Tugendhat' in Brno, Czech Republic. As I said - outstanding! Shame that one can award only one like per post ;-)
> 
> Regards
> Tomcat


Tomcat..yes quartered and I figure that color isnt all Patina for it to be so convincingly copper. It must have started life with some copper color..no?


----------



## JP71624

Its my opinion that it should look more like this:


----------



## anzac1957

IWC this morning...










Evening watch...










Cheers


----------



## pepescom

Longines with ESA 9162









Odoslané z iPhone pomocou Tapatalk


----------



## Ausman600

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Marrick

Wonderful watches as usual. This thread is now closed - please post in the May WRUW thread.


----------

